# Auktion	 Shimano FC-M552 Kurbelgarnitur Dyna-Sys 10-fach Kurbel  NEU !!!



## like_bike_39 (7. August 2011)

Verkaufe meine neue !!!	
Shimano FC-M552 Kurbelgarnitur Dyna-Sys Kurbel für 3x10 oder 3x9 ab 1 Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290593667731&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 

Komplette Kurbelgarnitur der 2011 DYNA-SYS Serie

    42x32x24 Zähne
    Farbe silber
    Modell FC-M552
    DYNA SYS System
    passend für 9 und 10-fach Shimano Cassetten
    Hyperdrive Kettenblätter
    neues modernes Design
    mit integr. Innenlager BSA
    175 mm Kurbel
    mit spezifisch geformten Zähnen
    neu wurde von Neurad ausgebaut
    incl ein Satz Flatpedale


Neu-Kaufpreis in ebay 89,95 Euro


----------

